# visa to work in singapore from uk



## surin (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi

I just want to know is it easyh to obtain work visa if u have british passport?
any useful webites anyone can recommend?
How long can u just visit there?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

it is not possible to just apply for a work visa....

you need a job and then your employer will sponsor/apply for your work visa !


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

surin said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to know is it easyh to obtain work visa if u have british passport?
> any useful webites anyone can recommend?
> How long can u just visit there?



hi there, you would need an employer to apply for you an employment pass in order for you to work here. however you can apply for a EPEC which is a pass which allows you to stay in singapore to look for a job. apply via MOM of Singapore Ministry of Manpower.

look up their website for more information


----------

